# February 7, 2009 @8PM CST!....Veranids and Ball Pythons!



## Monster Boas (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a radio show on Blogtalk Radio called "Monster Radio" I invite everyone from here to listen in because there are alot of different topics discussed.

*We will be having some special guests on Monster Radio this Saturday! We will be discussing the Veranid species and Ball Python ins and outs! Also we will have the "10 Question Line",. Sorry we could not get the contest in last Saturday but if you have listened to the show you would know why!* 

Please follow the link here: 
http://www.blogtalkradio.com/MonsterRadio 
Show time: 8PM CST (Wisconsin)
When: Every Saturday Night
Topic Description: We will be discussing Veranid species and Ball Python ins and outs!, Also we will have the "10 Question Line" 

We have alot of special guests that call in. Hope to see you all there!

****I AM LOOKING FOR SOME VERANID KEEPERS TO CALL INTO THE SHOW AND SHARE SOME EXPERIENCES YOU HAD WHILE KEEPING VERANIDS!****
-Robert Hall


----------

